# Woody is ready to roll



## ELHEAD (Oct 15, 2017)

Pic from last week. Woody's maiden voyage. About a year and a half in the making. Engineered on the fly. Pulls great and sleeps like my bed at home, ala memory foam and down cover.
Dave


----------



## dlane (Oct 15, 2017)

Nice , what u coating outside with ? ,


----------



## Tozguy (Oct 16, 2017)

Great looking trailer, good work!
It must smell real good in there.
Please keep us posted on any refinements that you might add.


----------



## ELHEAD (Oct 16, 2017)

Outside is coated w/Duckbak ,purchased at Sherwin Williams.
Tozguy, I will try to show pics of some of the details later. Still need to do interior electric, and some clearance lights. Fenders are temporary, we want some 30's style instead of the sheet metal I have now. 
Rear hatch needs some struts to assist in lifting, and on and on.


----------



## strantor (Oct 16, 2017)

super cool.


----------



## Al 1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Dave,  Really nice design / shape.   Do you have ventilation when sleeping?
Al.


----------



## ELHEAD (Oct 17, 2017)

Roof vent, to be powered later(12V). Small ,4", round louvre on each side just above fender, both windows open. 
I have modified a small 110V AC unit that feeds the cabin thru a 4" dryer vent hose. AC to so to the outside, I hate the hum of them inside .


----------



## Al 1 (Oct 17, 2017)

Nice!


----------

